# ''considering'' ''reflective mind''



## Katerina67

How we could translate ''Considering our present state of culture- it might strike the reflective mind with surprise'' in Greek? Is the word ''considering a Gerund? And what is the meaning of '' reflective mind''?
Thank You


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Katerina67!

_considering _is more like a preposition here, meaning _in view of_, _taking into consideratiοn_ (λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψη...)

_reflective_ means _thoughtful/contemplative_. Somebody who has a _reflective mind _thinks about/ponders on things deeply.

Hope this helps and that others will join in!

*Welcome/*_Καλωσόρισες_, by the way!


----------



## Katerina67

Thank you! It helps me a lot!!


----------



## Eltheza

Μία προσπάθεια...

'Λαμβάνοντας υπ' όψη τη σύγχρονη πολιτισμό μας, ένας άνθρωπος με σκεπτικό νου μπορεί να πάθει έκπληξη.'

I know that this isn't right, Katerina, but it might give you an idea of the meaning. 'To strike' here means _to give the impression that_.


----------



## Katerina67

Καλημέρα Eltheza και σ' ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια. Πράγματι μου έδωσε μια ιδέα για την έννοια της πρότασης. Την παραθέτω για να μου πεις τη γνώμη σου. ''Λαμβάνοντας

 υπόψη τον σύγχρονο πολιτισμό μας, ο κριτικά σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος ίσως εκπλαγεί''


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Katerina!

It seems absolutely perfect to me! Excellent!

So sorry about my howling mistake: ..._τη σύγχρονη πολιτισμό_... φρίκη! I'm better than that - honest!


----------



## Acestor

Καλημέρα σας. Πάρα πολύ ωραία. Η σημασία θα γίνει καλύτερα αντιληπτή αν δούμε το απόσπασμα στο κείμενο του Καρλάιλ, π.χ. εδώ, όπου ουσιαστικά γράφει: “Considering our present advanced state of culture […] it might strike the reflective mind with surprise that hitherto little or nothing […] has been written on the subject of Clothes.”

Επιτρέψτε μου μια πολύ χαλαρή απόδοση, κυρίως για να δείξω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να προστεθεί το επίρρημα «κριτικά»:
Αν σκεφτούμε πόσο έχει προχωρήσει ο πολιτισμός μας, είναι φυσικό να εκπλήσσεται ο σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος από το γεγονός ότι τίποτα ή σχεδόν τίποτα δεν έχει γραφτεί για το θέμα της ενδυμασίας.


----------



## Katerina67

Aces tor Καλημέρα.

Ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση μετάφρασης του αποσπάσματος στο κείμενο του Καρλάιλ. Παρόλα αυτά, επειδή πρόκειται για σχολική εργασία, πρέπει η μετάφραση να είναι πιστή. Δεν επιτρέπεται ελεύθερη απόδοση του κειμένου. Γι' αυτό θεωρώ απαραίτητο να προσθέσω το επίρρημα ''κριτικά'' (κατά τη γνώμη μου).


----------

